# quand on s'y attend le moins



## Oikeiosis

Cari amici francofoni,

Ogni tanto trovo, leggendo testi francesi, questa espressione. ON S'Y.
Naturalmente serve il contesto, nel caso specifico: l'amour arrive quand on s'y attends le moins. Che dovrebbe significare l'amore arriva quando ce lo si aspetta di meno. E' quindi traducibile, con valore molto generale e decontestualizzato, "on s'y" come "ce lo si"?

Ed in alternativa, una traduzione come "l'amour arrive quand nous nous l'attendons le moins" (tanto per semplificare) risulterebbe sbagliata? Si può semplificare la forma "on s'y" o ha esattamente quella forma d'utilizzo?

Grazie per le eventuali risposte!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Oikeiosis,
"L'amour arrive quand on s'y attend le moins": 
on = pronome indefinito, soggetto
s' (se) = pronome pers. riflessivo III pers. sing., oggetto diretto
y = pronome oggetto indiretto (vale "à cela")​In francese, s'attendre è un verbo pronominale riflessivo che si costruisce con un complemento *in*diretto. On s'y attend = on s'attend à quelque chose. Ha lo stesso significato di "nous l'attendons" in cui *l' *è oggetto diretto (non "nous nous l'attendons").
Vale a dire alla fine che "_on s'y_" non è esattamente la stessa cosa di "_ce lo si_" e inoltre è una costruzione del tutto normale e augurabile, per niente pesante.
Spero di essermi fatto capire.


----------



## Oikeiosis

Sì, ed anche molto bene. Ti ringrazio!

PS. Comunque in italiano, almeno nella frase in questione nel thread, è facilmente/letteralmente traducibile con "ce lo si" o, al più, "ce lo" / "lo si". Hai in qualche modo confermato la traduzione intuitiva che avevo impiegato... alla prossima


----------



## janpol

"L'amour arrive (toujours) quand on s'y attend le moins" (quand on s'attend le moins à ce qu'il arrive) (y = à ce qu'il arrive)
"L'amour arrive (toujours) quand on l'attend le moins".


----------



## albyz

Oikeiosis said:


> Sì, ed anche molto bene. Ti ringrazio!
> 
> PS. Comunque in italiano, almeno nella frase in questione nel thread, è facilmente/letteralmente traducibile con "ce lo si" o, al più, "ce lo" / "lo si". Hai in qualche modo confermato la traduzione intuitiva che avevo impiegato... alla prossima



si può anche evitare il "ce lo si" con un:
... quando uno meno se lo aspetta.


----------



## matoupaschat

Già, ma Oikeiosis era interessato anzitutto a chiarire la frase francese .
Io avrei detto ancora più semplicemente "... quando meno si aspetta", mi sa che non ci vuole una parola di più, o sbaglio?
Ciao!


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Già, ma Oikeiosis era interessato anzitutto a chiarire la frase francese .


Verissimo.



> Io avrei detto ancora più semplicemente "... quando meno si aspetta", mi sa che non ci vuole una parola di più, o sbaglio?
> Ciao!


Se ho capito bene si avrebbe:
_L'amore arriva sempre quando meno si aspetta._
In effetti, tanto vale togliere il superfluo. Però, così facendo, alla solita mente contorta ;-) verrebbe da pensare che aspettando di più cali la probabilità che arrivi l'amore!!!  (l'amour arrive toujours lorsqu'on attend le moins).
Je te cède volontier le bébé, à garder impérativement au chaud (il commence à faire frisquet)


----------



## Oikeiosis

albyz said:


> Verissimo.
> 
> 
> Se ho capito bene si avrebbe:
> _L'amore arriva sempre quando meno si aspetta._
> In effetti, tanto vale togliere il superfluo. Però, così facendo, alla solita mente contorta ;-) verrebbe da pensare che aspettando di più cali la probabilità che arrivi l'amore!!!  (l'amour arrive toujours lorsqu'on attend le moins).
> Je te cède volontier le bébé, à garder impérativement au chaud (il commence à faire frisquet)




Sono tutti dei buoni consigli sulle possibili traduzioni, vi ringrazio.
Per deformazione professionale sono costretto a complicarmi un po' la vita, una sorta di formalità della già formale (a mio parere) lingua francese. Ma va bene lo stesso, alla prossima! ;-)


----------



## matoupaschat

Il francese non è né più né meno formale dell'italiano, ma sembra di esserlo per un italiano che lo impara, come del resto l'italiano per un francese, perché ci vuole sempre parecchio tempo in qualunque lingua per raggiungere una certa naturalezza di uso. 
Scusate la pedanteria .
Matou


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Il francese non è né più né meno formale dell'italiano, ma sembra di esserlo per un italiano che lo impara, come del resto l'italiano per un francese, perché ci vuole sempre parecchio tempo in qualunque lingua per raggiungere una certa naturalezza di uso.
> Scusate la pedanteria .
> Matou



Quando ci vuole, ci vuole.
Non a caso, una delle prime cose che si perdono quando sbiadisce una lingua che si conosceva (o si pensava di conoscere) è proprio la naturalezza d'uso, che viene sostituita da grandi contorsionismi.


----------

